
Foxconn Offers $5.3B to Take Over Sharp - kungfudoi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/taiwans-foxconn-offers-5-3-billion-to-take-over-sharp-1453348809
======
martin_henk
Foxconn will be most likely walled out of this deal, like the average user
gets walled by the wsj... Also news is a few days old already. INCJ already
bidding for Toshiba white goods, which they want to fuse with Sharp's white
goods division.

------
ksec
I am extremely skeptics about keeping the same management in Sharp...

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.cio.com/article/3024927/foxconn-said-to-bid-
over-...](http://www.cio.com/article/3024927/foxconn-said-to-bid-over-5b-for-
sharp.html), which derives from this.

~~~
Kalroth
Thanks for the reference to the original article. The article at WSJ is walled
so there isn't much to see there.

~~~
desdiv
Click the "web" link under the title and it'll show you a way to bypass the
paywall.

~~~
ashman5
thank you!

------
jrcii
Given this
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn#Working_conditions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn#Working_conditions)
I'm disappointed they're in a position to take over anything.

~~~
endemic
Not to endorse poor working conditions, but articles such as
[http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_dismal_science/19...](http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_dismal_science/1997/03/in_praise_of_cheap_labor.html)
provoke an interesting line of thought.

